# Latex Gloves



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good quality latex disposable glove for working with sewers? Every one I've tried rips at the slightest brush up with anything it comes in contact with. Thanks.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Try thicksters buy them them at RJ safety supply in San Diego Ca


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

Or... They don't even have to be latex for that matter. Maybe nitrile or any brand you could recommend that is durable and protective.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Black lightning gloves ! Excellent !


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't look up much on the wifi out here..

But see if you can search "The Ugly Glove"

It's a plastic glove with ribs on all of it and aids in keeping the cable from binding up on your glove. Use to buy them from the supply house when I was running a service truck.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

1929chrysler said:


> Can anyone recommend a good quality latex disposable glove for working with sewers? Every one I've tried rips at the slightest brush up with anything it comes in contact with. Thanks.


Mambas


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I get black nitrite gloves from harbor freight. There strong a d cheap. They work great under ugly gloves.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Thickster ex are in my opinion, necessary for all plumbing and sewer work. 14 mil thick, not 9 like harbor freight. Really good grip and hard to rip. After a sewer I still have Nacho eatin hands.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I've use the black mambas


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

We use Nitrile gloves love them and no powder


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I second the harbor freight gloves. The black ones. Cheap and readily available. Just bought the ugly gloves. I think pasco is the manufacturer. Haven't had the chance to use them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll 3rd the Harbor Freight gloves....:thumbup:

I usually have them provided for me at work, and I bought some from Harbor Freight when I ran out and wasn't about to go all the way to the shop to get gloves...

They were cheap and a lot better than the gloves the shop provides us...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

These, I would pay out of pocket for them over cheap gloves.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

We use around 3 boxes a week sometimes 4 when we are lining and that's just my crew


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I second that diamond grip is the best..you can get them at any advanced auto parts store or at any car dealer or auto parts shop


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Also check out the Ridgid drain cleaning gloves. They are leather with metal woven into the palms. I wear those when using sectionals and large drum cable. Then regular leather gloves with small drum cable


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Check with uline- they have any and all latex and nitrile gloves you could want. They are reasonable and usually ship in a day or two. I use the latex gloves because they are cheap, but we get the thick ones.


----------

